# Planter box



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

The wife wants to grow some herbs and asked me to build her a free standing box. Used repurposed Western Cedar from a construction site. All with a table & miter saw. Used the table saw to cut the corners off the corner posts. Put on a dado blade to cut the tongue & grooves for the 2X6 floor boards. Then dado'd the grooves for the verticals boards. Then dado'd the posts to hold the bottom & top boards in place. Cut all the boards & worked them into grooves (top & bottom). That was a challenge getting them all in place and then everything tightened up. Tight clearances! Wife loves it except for the one painted 2X4. I figured she would paint it so I didn't worry about. But she nixed that idea so I may have to replace that one board.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

" Wife loves it", That is all we ask for....


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I hope you have help to move that planter.....looks heavy even if it is cedar. Looks like it will last a long time. Nice job.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I like what you did with the posts. Good job.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice cool project. I love the fact you repurposed the lumber.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks, it was a nice weekend project!


----------



## Stokestack (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good & sturdy!


----------



## baran (Dec 25, 2014)

Tonto1 said:


> The wife wants to grow some herbs and asked me to build her a free standing box. Used repurposed Western Cedar from a construction site. All with a table & miter saw. Used the table saw to cut the corners off the corner posts. Put on a dado blade to cut the tongue & grooves for the 2X6 floor boards. Then dado'd the grooves for the verticals boards. Then dado'd the posts to hold the bottom & top boards in place. Cut all the boards & worked them into grooves (top & bottom). That was a challenge getting them all in place and then everything tightened up. Tight clearances! Wife loves it except for the one painted 2X4. I figured she would paint it so I didn't worry about. But she nixed that idea so I may have to replace that one board.
> View attachment 399004
> View attachment 399007
> View attachment 399008
> ...


Very nice box but MY wife would not like being called THE wife
Makes her sound like a thing instead of the woman you married.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

So I'm getting ready to put the dirt in the box (went to Lowe's & Home Depot & picked up the herbs for my wife) and it struck me that maybe I should seal it with something. But I don't know what I should use. Any suggestions from the pros?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

waterproof black plastic sheet to above the dirt line. then make a few small drainage holes in the base, other wise you have a dirty pond.


----------



## baran (Dec 25, 2014)

Tonto1 said:


> So I'm getting ready to put the dirt in the box (went to Lowe's & Home Depot & picked up the herbs for my wife) and it struck me that maybe I should seal it with something. But I don't know what I should use. Any suggestions from the pros?


I like the plastic thing as opposed to any harsh water replant sealer, because your gonna' have edible herbs in there
It's going to be great to step outside cut some spices for that favorite dish, well done !


----------

